# Đại lý cung cấp, thi công điều hòa giấu trần cho biệt thự, nhà ở hàng chính hãng giá rẻ toàn quốc



## lanthanhhaichau (8/4/22)

Đối với việc lắp đặt điều hòa cho biệt thự đòi phải có sự chuyên nghiệp cũng như kinh nghiệm thi công nhiều năm, bởi vì đây là nơi mà gia chủ đã dồn hết tâm huyết của mình để thiết kế và mong muốn nó trở nên thật hoàn hảo cũng như đẹp nhất. Cho nên đến với Thanh Hải Châu, mọi chủ đầu tư sẽ cực kỳ yên tâm vì đã giao phó công trình của mình cho một đơn vị uy tín và những người thợ hết lòng vì khách hàng. Khi bạn cần bất cứ thông tin tư vấn nào hoặc thắc mắc cần được giải đáp, không chỉ riêng về thi công cho biệt thự mà tất cả địa điểm khác như: nhà ở, quán ăn, văn phòng, công ty, nhà hàng, khách sạn, siêu thị, rạp chiếu phim, nhà sách,...chỉ cần liên hệ đến số Hotline 0911260247 (Mr Luân) sẽ được hồi đáp, tư vấn chi tiết và tận tình nhất.



⌦ Xem thêm nhiều công trình khác tại đây: Dịch vụ - Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu| Bán & thi công máy lạnh



Ngoài lắp đặt điều hòa giấu trần chúng tôi còn tư vấn - báo giá - thi công cho tất cả các loại sản phẩm hiện có trên thị trường như: treo tường, âm trần cassette, tủ đứng, áp trần, multi với mức giá cực cạnh tranh và tốt nhất cho từng công trình tại TP HCM cũng như những tỉnh thành trên toàn miền Nam.



Và có nhu cầu cần được báo giá nhanh cho mỗi loại sản phẩm mà quý khách cần, chỉ cần nhấc máy và gọi đến phòng kinh doanh bán hàng của công ty để được hỗ trợ tốt nhất: 02822120566 – 0901432183



♦ Hoặc có thể gửi email yêu cầu đến địa chỉ: infothanhhaichau@gmail.com



► Tham khảo nhiều sản phẩm khác Thanh Hải Châu đang phân phối tại website: Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu| Bán & thi công máy lạnh


⇨ Cùng xem những hình ảnh thực tế mà các kỹ thuật viên của Thanh Hải Châu đã thực hiện:




Tổng quan bên ngoài căn biệt thự



[IMG]

Tất cả máy móc, thiết bị đã được giao đến công trình



[IMG]



[IMG]



[IMG]

Đã lắp đặt hoàn thiện máy và kết nối xong ống gió, box gió



[IMG]

Kỹ thuật viên đang thi công lắp đặt cục nóng



[IMG]



[IMG]

Gắn miệng gió cho điều hòa giấu trần


Khi cần khảo sát, tư vấn và mua hàng, thi công lắp đặt với giá thành tốt vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để chúng tôi hỗ trợ tư vấn nhanh và nhiệt tình nhất.

CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU

• Địa chỉ : 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, P. Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12, TP HCM
• Email báo giá : infothanhhaichau@gmail.com
• Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
• Phòng bán hàng : 02822120566 – 0901432183
• Website công ty : thanhhaichau.com



Nguồn tin: https://thanhhaichau.com/dich-vu/cong-trinh-lap-dieu-hoa-giau-tran-cho-biet-thu-tai-binh-duong


----------

